# Another website request



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Hope everybody had a great Thanksgiving! 

I've been decorating our website for Christmas and I put some twinkly images and music on our homepage. It loads quickly for me and everything shows up well but one of my pet peeves is to be browsing around and run into sites that either take forever to load or have so much "glitter" on them that it all overlaps on my web browser and I can't read anything. 

Could a few people look at the website homepage and see how it loads on your own browser? Is it taking too long? Is the music too over-the-top? I don't want it to be tacky but I LOVE all things CHRISTMAS!

big oak farm

Thanks!
Kristen


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

I can't see any twinkling, but I'm on dialup. Loaded in about 20 - 30 seconds. Not too long for dial up.


----------



## sungoats (Oct 7, 2007)

I have DSL and it loaded up quickly enough. Your site is VERY nice and I liked the Christmas decor very much. The music is cute, but I'm one of those people who is distracted by it too much, so I'm not the best person to comment on music! When I get into a site with music, I just turn my volume off!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't think it's too much! It looks really good!


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

I also have DSL and it loaded nearly immediately for me. All the lights twinkle and the candy-cane mail post spins. I also like the Christmas-deco fence on Nightshade's page. The music is a little much, cute and fun - but gets a little distracting while trying to read... like it was said above though, you can always just turn off your speakers. I think the site looks great!


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay - this is funny: my DH is washing our backpacks in the next room and is now roaming the house whistling Jingle Bells - and I don't think he has any idea why!


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Julie- Thanks for looking. If you're on dial up and it's loading then it's probably ok. I appreciate it.

Jan and laststraw- you're so right about the music being distracting but I'm so sappy over Christmas music.  LOL. I'll probably just leave it on there for a while and take it down once the novelty wears off. 

Chelsey- thanks so much! 

....and I appreciate all you guys taking the time to have a look and give me your feedback.


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

laststraw said:


> Okay - this is funny: my DH is washing our backpacks in the next room and is now roaming the house whistling Jingle Bells - and I don't think he has any idea why!


ROFL! It's one of those tunes that gets "stuck" with you isn't it? Your poor DH will be humming it til after Christmas now.

Kristen


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I think it looks really nice, I had no trouble with it


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Very nice website! I don't think it's too much glitter at all  

though my speakers don't work, so I can't hear the music.


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

my speakers aren't hooked up just now, but the sparkly is fine and attractive and festive. i tend to really dislike music on a site--it gets monotonous and frequently just doesn't sound good, no matter what the theme.


----------

